# Chaos - our new pup



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

.........................


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

You have your hands full now :scared:

Poor dogs, and can't help but wonder about the one left behind. I think it would be a good idea if you did both keep in regular touch and share tips and support etc. 

Look forward to some pictures and like the name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

...................


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Cute, I would say lab/staff/jack russell ?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable. Yes can see the Lab for sure and some kind of terrier maybe, not sure!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

....................


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous  I'm glad he's safe now

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

........................


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> His mum was a Rottweiler and the dad is a Dalmation x german shepherd.


really?? Wow! I would have had a guess at lab/staff and maybe spaniel... But that would be a total guess!

He's such a cutie tho.... An I LOVE the name - he looks like he may live up to it!! X


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would've said lab too, but evidently not. Very cute though bless him


----------

